# Painting with flash



## hokie1999 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello,

I am looking for a flash like the Vivitar 283 circa 1980 that does two things:

1. senses light reflectance and exposures accordingly
2. does not sense reflectance but dumps a full charge that has the same large luminance every time. Useful for painting with light. 

Can't remember what this number 2 feature is called. My 283 was lost 25 years ago. Bought a Vivitar SF 4000 and it doesn't have this second feature.

If you know what I'm talking about here, can you recommend a flash (under $100) that has both features?

Many thanks.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 11, 2018)

Hello and welcome, good luck with your search......


----------



## Derrel (Dec 11, 2018)

I did a pretty fair amount of light painting in the 1980's, using the Vivitar 285HV model flash units, and the Quantum Turbo Battery, or the Quantum Battery 1 unit. Using an external, lead-acid battery allows for FAST recycling of the flash. The 283 and 285 models,as well as many,many other flashes, offer what is called "Manual" mode, which allows you to set the flash output level, manually, such as at Full, sometimes called 1/1, depending. Instead of 1/2 or 1/4 or 1/8 power, you can set the unit to 1/1, or Full output, and always get a FULL-power flash pop.

Auto mode was the mode that put out what the sensor determined was the correct amount of flash for a specific ISO level and f/stop, and "sensed" the degree of flash output needed for the f/stop and ISO level, based on returning light to the photo-cell (sensor cell).

One does NOT necessarily need a 283 or 285 flash to do night-time, multi-flash, light painting work; any number of flash units could be used for this, but I might suggest that some type of *external battery* (either an AA-cell model) or a lead-acid battery, be used.

Light painting with flash pops is FUN!!!!


----------



## hokie1999 (Dec 11, 2018)

@Derrel, yes that sounds right, you'd put flash in manual mode....ok, thanks, i see Vivitar is still making a variant of this: 

https://www.amazon.com/Vivitar-VIV-DF-283-CAN-Bounce-Swivel-Flash/dp/B003RV0ASG


----------



## bogeyguy (Dec 11, 2018)

Let me check my vault. I had one years ago. Stopped functioning. Not sure if I kept it.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 11, 2018)

hokie1999 said:


> @Derrel, yes that sounds right, you'd put flash in manual mode....ok, thanks, i see Vivitar is still making a variant of this:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vivitar-VIV-DF-283-CAN-Bounce-Swivel-Flash/dp/B003RV0ASG



IT LOOKS VERY different from the original 283, and the controls look minimal, and it appears to me as if it is all-automatic and E-TTL...I have read bad things about this flash, and I would not recommend it. There's not much to recommend a 40-plus year-old flash model name when the new "model" is different, and the thing appears to be a mere attempt to trade on the name of an older product. I would definitely buy something _else_ from any of multiple trade names...something with a better control layout!


----------



## Dao (Dec 14, 2018)

I believe I still have few 283 and 285HV laying around in my house that I do not use anymore.  Please let me know if you are interested so that I can try to locate them in my house.    (Please note that the trigger voltage of the 283 is higher than the normal flash that sold today)


----------



## JBPhotog (Dec 18, 2018)

Due to the fact most cameras these days have TTL sensors, feature #1 that you are looking for is nearly non existent and not of any benefit, it is called auto thyristor. Keep in mind, the flash auto sensor is calibrating for 18% grey which may be inaccurate based on the reflectance of your subject. A bit of testing in situ should reveal manual flash output is vastly superior with a bit of experience.

There are a number of flashes that provide feature #2, it's called Manual mode. Inexpensive options are plenty like the Yongnuo YN560-II which can select Full to 1/128 power for @$60.


----------



## Josh Birch (Mar 13, 2019)

I second the recommendation for the Yongnuo YN560-II, I have had very good experience with the brand. I've also used my Canon 430EX and 540EZ in manual mode for flash light painting with good results.


----------



## customer service (Jul 17, 2019)

Light painting has been a basic technique in my photography ever since I learned how to really play with it. I have good experience about it.I started by just doing the usual of writing names and doing swirls but then I learned how to use it for my professional work.


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 17, 2019)

There are a number of good flash units on amazon 
As said in post 7 trigger voltage on an older flash is much higher and can burn out newer DSLR I can’t get to my camera at the moment by will post later a flash& external power pack combo that I use


----------



## Original katomi (Jul 17, 2019)

that flash unit I spoke about is: Neewer  TT520 speedlite  It has a port on the left looking from the back to take an external power pack. here is the info on the power pack I use
Neewer®External Flash Battery Pack for Canon 600EX,580EX,580EX II,550EX,540EZ,MR-14EX & MT-24EX, Neewer TT520,TT560,NW680,TT660II,NW565,NW985 Speedlite Flash Units                                                                                                                         Both were bought on amazom.uk hope this helps


----------

